# Generac IX2000



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey,

Has anyone used this generator? Experiences? I'm looking at buying 2 of them for my travel trailer and am curious if they are reliable.

Thanks

T


----------



## Slowyota (Jun 29, 2010)

My pops has one and its a solid machine. Noisy but reliable.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been told they are very good machines, i own a generac xg4000 and it's never given me 1 problem. I'd recomend www.jencogenerators.com. They are a local company in North salt lake and they are great people to work with. I was told they are just a hair more noisey then the honda's but half the price. I will be buying an ix2000 just for when i don't run the a/c.


----------

